# Is Champagne a poodle color??



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It is Not a "real" color term in poodles. Most vets do not know the breed standards for any breeds, so i wouldnt go by that. Some dogs are a little more inbetween the apricot/cream spectrum though. I would personally call Riley more of a champagne color (he is registured as a cream).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> It is Not a "real" color term in poodles. Most vets do not know the breed standards for any breeds, so i wouldnt go by that. Some dogs are a little more inbetween the apricot/cream spectrum though. I would personally call Riley more of a champagne color (he is registured as a cream).


Agreed!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

nope. It's not a proper colour term. But then, Royal and Teacup aren't proper terms either and are used by some 'breeders' too 

It generally refers to a darker cream/light apricot colour, but it's NOT a proper colour term really.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> It is Not a "real" color term in poodles. Most vets do not know the breed standards for any breeds, so i wouldnt go by that. Some dogs are a little more inbetween the apricot/cream spectrum though. I would personally call Riley more of a champagne color (he is registured as a cream).


Yep - Lilah is light apricot/cream in color and my vet lists her as a _blonde_ in all of their records


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Although there is no such term as champagne, Romeo really fits that description as he is darker than cream, but definitely not apricot.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Champagne was at one time a AKC Poodle color code.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Apres Argent said:


> Champagne was at one time a AKC Poodle color code.


I wonder what color it was supposed to have been. Silver Beige? Cream/Apricot with brown pigment?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Could be what they called SB, and some SB do look to be more of a champagne color? In an old book I have it says champagne is a non-white in a black breeding, so maybe light more brownish cream? Sure wish they were here to answer! :amen:


----------

